# Equivalent à IDM



## blackmeezy (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
je recherche un equivalent à Internet Download Manager sur Mac, le point le plus important du logiciel que je recherche est de pouvoir télécharger directement les vidéos ou les musiques des lecteurs flashs. Par ex: quand je lance une vidéo sur Youtube qu'il y ai une notification pour pouvoir télécharger la vidéo.
Si quelqu'un en connaitrai un equivalent. merci d'avance


----------



## marctiger (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à toi et bienvenue sur MacGé. 

Fais un clic-droit sur la vidéo et cliques sur "télécharger".


----------



## blackmeezy (10 Juin 2012)

Merci de ton aide, mais quand je fais clic droit, il n'y a pas télécharger.
Ce que je voudrais c'est: par exemple sur cette page http://www.diversehiphop.com/blog/2012/06/kid-ink-lick-it-u-nasty-ft-lola-monroe/
Une fois que j'appuie sur play avec le lecteur mp3 flash, une notification apparaisse pour pouvoir télécharger le fichier qui se lit.


----------



## marctiger (11 Juin 2012)

Essayes cette extension :

*http://www.verticalforest.com/youtube5-extension/*

Ensuite quand tu visionnes une vidéo tu as le choix du format a télécharger :

*WebM-720p-480p-360p-MP4-720p-360pFLV-480p-360p-224p-3GPMobile*


----------



## blackmeezy (17 Juin 2012)

Merci de ton aide mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je cherches. Je recherche un logiciel qui quand je lance une musique dans un lecteur flash. Il propose de la télécharger

Edit: J'ai installer Flashgot sur Firefox. et ca va très bien. Merci de ton aide


----------



## marctiger (18 Juin 2012)

De rien, le principal étant que tu as trouvé ce qu'il te convient. 
@+

PS : sinon pour Firefox il y a aussi Video DownloadHelper


----------

